# Hi! New to the Audi world



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey everyone. Just saying hello, as I just picked my first audi, a 2000 A6 2.7T quattro, 6 spd. I picked this up as a second car so I can focus more attention on the MK3 in the next few months. Im definitely looking forward to the awd this winter. Hoping I can learn a ton to help me keep the audi in excellent condition as the previous owner clearly has done. 
Here is the car:








and the MK3 that I ive had for 6 years now:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Hi! New to the Audi world (jettasmooth)*

Nice score. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I was initially looking for a silver A6, but couldn't pass up the white one I got. Unfortunately I did miss out on the S8 the dealer had.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Hi! New to the Audi world (EK20)*

I test drove a 1995 URS6 a few months back and fell in love with style. But I figured for practicality reasons, I should get something a bit newer


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Hi! New to the Audi world (jettasmooth)*

Nice score! Welcome to C5 land. Enjoy the new ride as I am sure it feels a step up from the Mk3.


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

Whewt!
I'm new to my A6 too!


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (dadrew)*

im currently looking into doing the RS4-K04 upgrade and clutch in the near future, but might take a look at the cost of doing the job myself. Could be a fun spring project with the right tools.


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_im currently looking into doing the RS4-K04 upgrade and clutch in the near future, but might take a look at the cost of doing the job myself. Could be a fun spring project with the right tools.

Congratulation on a nice 6-speed. It will be fun.


----------

